# primary school teachers?



## hwstudent

Hello,

My name is Amber and I am looking for primary school (and home school) teachers of all countries who are willing to answer some questions. these are for school research.

we had to pick a job we were interested in doing later in life. and me and my friend chose primary school teacher. For this project we need to do interviews, we found it interesting to interview ,not only people from our own country, but also from other countries.
we promise to respect your privacy but ask you if you would be willing to send your name and picture (this would be really handy and we might make a blog out of this presentation) if you ar willing to send this information, please massage me

* What age do you teach and where do you teach ?
* Why did you chose to become a teacher ?
* How difficult was the study ?
* Is it hard to find a job as a teacher where you live ?
* What is your most memorable moment as a teacher ?
* Did you ever regret becoming a teacher ? Why (not) ?
* Do people have respect for teachers in your country ?

we thank you for your help


----------



## kaju

Amber, I've moved your request to this section of the forum, as we don't permit questions for research surveys on the general forum, but they are permitted here. 

Thank you!


----------

